# Incoming, Blood Angels.



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Just recieved this email, like a minute ago.



> In February 2011, the Blood Angels will receive more reinforcements, including never-before-seen models - visit the website tomorrow for more information from the Studio in their Incoming! article. If you want to start massing your own Angelic Host, or are looking to bolster your troops, then here are some essential items to prepare for the new arrivals in February.


That's the only important part, the rest was products and fluff.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I was just about to post this...

Yay! Now we get the Stormraven!!! I am going to get one asap!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

It is a pretty wicked model :biggrin:
Probably a Furioso as well.

And what else is missing?
Nothing really, as far as I know.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

*facepalm*

And Tyranids still have bugger all models.

Stupid GW and their sexual tendencies towards spess mehrinez!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Got the e-mail too.

Will be nice to see the proper GW unveiling of the model, instead of their faux pas!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I just hope The Stormraven looks good from the pics :S


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

> including never-before-seen models


Lol, thanks to the internet and some GW employee's incompetence the whole world has already seen said never-before-seen model. Chuckle chuckle chuckle.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

you never know, the never-before-seen model could be something we have... well, never seen before.
a new mephiston model? 
Sanguinary priests?
there will probably be librarian options in the furioso kit, maybe new blood angels vehicle extras (obviously not 'model')

hopefully we will be pleasantly surprised, i mean, would they have the gall to say 'never-before-seen model' when they would WITHOUT A DOUBT know the images they 'accidently' released are circling around forum sites. i even read that 1 person suggested that it wasnt a mistake, and this stormraven blunder was actually a method of increasing hype, with the cleverly placed furioso in the background to stir up rumours and excitement-- who knows, the 'incoming' acticle comes out tomorrow, so we shall see


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> Lol, thanks to the internet and some GW employee's incompetence the whole world has already seen said never-before-seen model. Chuckle chuckle chuckle.


maybe it was meant as sarcasm


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

stooge92 said:


> would they have the gall to say 'never-before-seen model' when they would WITHOUT A DOUBT know the images they 'accidently' released are circling around forum sites.


People seem to think that GW have no sense of humour :S


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmm... What *if* those never before seen models are a plastic Librarian and a plastic Chaplain...? Who knows, that would be awesome....


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Hmm... What *if* those never before seen models are a plastic Librarian and a plastic Chaplain...? Who knows, that would be awesome....


We can only bloody well hope


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I can see the possibilities for a plastic Librarian, but i don't think GW can justify the cost of the plastic mold for a Chaplain, considering the Librarian would outsell it by far.

New Dreads would be pretty cool though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Plastic terminator command squad would be nice or failing that plastic Trojan donkey


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Plastic terminator command squad would be nice


....Since when do any of the new codices have Terminator Command squads?


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> I can see the possibilities for a plastic Librarian, but i don't think GW can justify the cost of the plastic mold for a Chaplain, considering the Librarian would outsell it by far.


Could be a combined Lib Chap kit, along the lines of the chaptermaster kit they do, thus off setting the cost of one against the other.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Plastic terminator command squad would be nice or failing that plastic Trojan donkey


KoC delivers.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> KoC delivers.


I will order two of those if that OK


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Posted in the GK rumours thread was that the plastic kits in the release will be :

Stormraven
Furioso Dreadnought
Blood Angels Battleforce

probably some metal blisters to go along.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

where is tyranid wave 2????????


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Winterous said:


> ....Since when do any of the new codices have Terminator Command squads?


since the command units can take terminator armour, chaplains,libbys, captains, DA have apothecary and such.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Posted in the GK rumours thread was that the plastic kits in the release will be :
> 
> Stormraven
> Furioso Dreadnought
> ...


Not to say I wouldn't love it but BAs don't need a battleforce, the standard marine one already has everything we need. 
Really looking forward to getting my hands on a stormraven.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> where is tyranid wave 2????????


As an Inquisitor, I can only deny the existance of these so called "tyranids"... 

Just kidding, but what units do you Nid players even need? I thought that the only units you used were Termagaunts and Hive tyrants...


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I'm happy for all you Blood Angels players you're getting some new toys. I do wish though that GW would hurry up with those ThunderWolf Cavalry, Fenerisian WWolves and second wave of Tyranids.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't forget the almighty tervigon.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

CallumM27 said:


> Not to say I wouldn't love it but BAs don't need a battleforce, the standard marine one already has everything we need.
> Really looking forward to getting my hands on a stormraven.


Oh I don't know. As a kit basher having all of those little bits would be sweet!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

And there goes even more of my hard(ly) earned cash into tiny plastic miniatures ... :suicide:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

plastic apothacary, chaplain librarian would be cool

and a cc dreadnought with librarian, dc and other such bits 

and ofc we need the stormraven 

as noted somewhere else these may tie in with the launch of the GK release


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hellados said:


> plastic apothacary, chaplain librarian would be cool


Apothecary? Plastic? Dont we already get one that is plastic in the Command Squad box?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Tyranid units without official GW models (some have FW equivalents)

Harpy = Im guessing this one will be released with the rumoured 7 fliers next year.
Tervigon
Tyrannofex
Mycetic Spores
Tyranid Shrikes
Ymgarl Genestealers= Im sure they will never get a kit since they are just elite genestealers.
Sky-Slasher Swarms=Dont see this happening unless they introduce them together with Tyranid Shrikes for instance

SC
The Swarmlord
The Doom of Malan'Tai
The Parasite of Mortrex

These are all the Tyranid units without a model, so as you can see there are quite a few.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Plastic Libby kit plz! I like my metal one, but I wouldn't mind making one my own so to speak.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> since the command units can take terminator armour, chaplains,libbys, captains, DA have apothecary and such.


Underline new, as in, 5th ed codices.
Space Marines - no.
Space Wolves - no.
Blood Angels - no.

None of them have Terminator Command squads.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

Do you think there will be a conversion kit similar to Dark Angels or Black Templar?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The_Hive_Emperor said:


> Do you think there will be a conversion kit similar to Dark Angels or Black Templar?


The Death Company and Sanguinary Guard kits are the equivalent of a conversion kit for the Blood Angels, just like the Dark Angels have a Company Veteran box.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The_Hive_Emperor said:


> Do you think there will be a conversion kit similar to Dark Angels or Black Templar?


No, BA marines have very little difference (standard ones, that is).
And they already have the Death Company set anyway.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is anyone as bummed out about the stormraven model as I am?


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone care to hazard a guess as to what might be in the BA Battleforce?

I'm thinking something like:
5 assault
5 Death Company
1 Libby or Chap
And either a Furioso or a Baal. I'm leaning towards Furioso


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Crimson Shadow said:


> Anyone care to hazard a guess as to what might be in the BA Battleforce?
> 
> I'm thinking something like:
> 5 assault
> ...


Well we can be sure it'll have Death Company, that's just a given.
A Tactical or Assault squad, maybe both.
Probably a Rhino or Razorback.
And maybe a Furioso, but I kinda doubt it.


----------



## Lord Pestilice (Jan 21, 2008)

5 DC
RAS....perhaps even a full 10 man or maybe 2 5 man
5 CC scouts
Razorback with TLAC
New Furioso kits (presuming it exsists)
and either a plastic librarian or chaplain (presuming there isnt a kit that includes both)
and 5 Sang Guard


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

It wouldn't have an HQ unit like that I think, there is no 'standard' HQ in most Space Marine armies, unlike Command squads in IG and such, which are generally a staple, and good for conversions anyway.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

if there is a battle force i would think it would be somthing like this..

-5 Assault Marines
-5 Death Company
-Furioso
-5 Scouts


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I think like:

10 Tac marines
5 As. marines
5 Death company
1 Rhino or Furioso


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I would never hold your hopes up on ever seeing a BA battleforce, its not worth it for the players or GW, if we take the marine one as the closest example, you got 25 infantry and 1 vehicle, seeing how most battleforces are basically a £50 box of the new plastics you'd probably have
a box of 5 death company £20
a box of Sanquinary guard £20
well thats £40 already with 10 models, once you add another 15 models and a vehicle GW would be losing a fortune on each box, and if you don't want guard or death company your paying £40 for bits.

instead you could just get the marine battleforce, add a box of death company to share the bits around and GW now no longer need waste there time


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Firstly why are there so many players moaning about a lack of second wave release nids. I would rather every army has first wave releases before worrying about second. Out of the suggested list I think that harpies, tervigons and the tyrranofex are the only candidates for second wave release anyway.

Next IF GW decide to release no more SM stuff for this year I will be happy for BA to go through now.GK excluded of course, they are simply too cool to be classed as SM's.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

and the reveal is ! ........

they're not saying !!!! just a read this article about what you can buy already !!!:angry:


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Firstly why are there so many players moaning about a lack of second wave release nids. I would rather every army has first wave releases before worrying about second. Out of the suggested list I think that harpies, tervigons and the tyrranofex are the only candidates for second wave release anyway.


I honestly do not believe the t-fex and tervigon need their own kits. Perhaps if they just released an upgrade sprue to be used with the fex kit I think that would work very well. On the other hand I would love to see a harpy kit and/or a sprue containing boneswords and lashwhips (yes I know other companies make those two upgrades, but still).


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

callred said:


> and the reveal is ! ........
> 
> they're not saying !!!! just a read this article about what you can buy already !!!:angry:


Indeed, that article was most disappointing


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

What in the hell was the point of that article?!?! :angry:. "Hey y'all. Why don't you come on down to the website, read about shit you already know, and while you are at it buy some stuff you already know about. You know you need it....." - sincerely, GW


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> I would never hold your hopes up on ever seeing a BA battleforce, its not worth it for the players or GW, if we take the marine one as the closest example, you got 25 infantry and 1 vehicle, seeing how most battleforces are basically a £50 box of the new plastics you'd probably have
> a box of 5 death company £20
> a box of Sanquinary guard £20
> well thats £40 already with 10 models, once you add another 15 models and a vehicle GW would be losing a fortune on each box, and if you don't want guard or death company your paying £40 for bits.
> ...


The battleforce / battalion boxes always provide a saving versus the individual boxes. They are usually released 6-12 months after a first wave, when the initial sales burst has died off [hence why no Dark Eldar Battalion yet]. The savings provided by the box [which still doesn't lose GW any money, given the actual cost vs profit margin of the miniatures] generate smore sales, by encouraging existing BA players to expand an army cheaply, or new players to start a BA army cheaply.

As an example, look at the existing Ravenwing Battalion [50 quid] -

bike squad 1 - 25
bike squad 2 - 25
land speeder - 18
attack bike - 15

this represents a saving of 33 squids over buying the units individually...so you could easily assume that a BA Battleforce could contain both a sanguinary guard, and death company squad. But not the Furioso or the StormRaven, because they're new kits, and GW will want the initial sales burst on those....

As far as i can gather the releases for the BA 2nd wave are all plastic kits and will be - 

Blood Angels Battalion
Storm Raven
Furioso Dreadnought


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

No chance. You cannot compare battleforces with the ravenwing one. Compare with something like the standard marine one.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> What in the hell was the point of that article?!?! :angry:. "Hey y'all. Why don't you come on down to the website, read about shit you already know, and while you are at it buy some stuff you already know about. You know you need it....." - sincerely, GW


Problem is the UK only got the email this morning, so its likely that the reveal wont happen until tomorrow (tuesday ) being as its a UK company


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I feel slightly abashed at my ire..... That would explain it. Hopefully the will actually tell us something then.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> No chance. You cannot compare battleforces with the ravenwing one. Compare with something like the standard marine one.


i used the Ravenwing one because it was Chapter Specific, as the Blood Angels one would be. Made sense to me. But for the sake of fairness, I'll shall revert and use the Space Marine BattleForce [50 quid] -

tactical squad - 22.50
combat squad - 15.00
assault squad - 18.00
scout squad - 15.00
rhino - 20.00

total saving by buying Battalion, compared to individual boxes = 40.50. proves my point even better, actually... :biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Highly unlikely they would put out a battle force in a second wave, a battle force is a starting point which you add to with a second wave, would be highly unusual to do this the other way round. battle force usually comes two weeks after the first drop of minis it at all.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Fair point. However the Ravenwing set is ridiculous in price saving, especially since you get those ravenwing parts you cannot get on a land speeder or attack bike elsewhere which makes it better.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ravenwing is a very very good battle force, though most of them are to be honest, what is interesting is the fact the blood angels and the dark eldar currently dont have one


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Dark Eldar will get one, later next year most likely (after the post-launch sales have died down)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

IanC said:


> Dark Eldar will get one, later next year most likely (after the post-launch sales have died down)


I hope so, but in reality pre christmas would have made far more sense, new models, the raider,bikes,warriors and wyches in a a battle force in a nice xmas present sized gift, up sell the parents a codex and some paints. thats what what i would have done.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> I hope so, but in reality pre christmas would have made far more sense, new models, the raider,bikes,warriors and wyches in a a battle force in a nice xmas present sized gift, up sell the parents a codex and some paints. thats what what i would have done.


But given that the DE have been released so close to Christmas, why offer a discount battle force box, when they can make people by the kits individually for a higher price? Those models will be on peoples' Christmas lists regardless. And given how long people have been waiting for the DE, I can't see too many of them going "y'know, _I'll wait for the Battle Force..."_. More like _"gimme, gimme, gimme NOW"_!

And agreed, the RavenWing Battle Force is epic! Really must start painting mine...

As an [off-topic?] side note, I imagine that the DE battle force will be out by June [remember Jes Goodwin referring to the fact that circa 90% of the models in the new codex would be released by then...]


----------



## Deathly Angel (Nov 19, 2010)

I would be really excited about the stormraven, but you've all seen the pictures... Oh well, I think I could make it look sleker with a few minor conversions, but what I'm really excited about is the Furioso dred


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I just read the stuff on GWs website and am I blind or did they not reveal anything?

All I saw was that BA will be getting some reinforcements in Feb SO BUY THIS OTHER STUFF WHILE YOU WAIT!!

This is basically all I got out of the message. Did they reveal anything somewhere and I missed it or is this it?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

No...... You didn't miss anything. As of yet all they said was crap we already knew with a more than blatant come by this other stuff that we already had up for sale.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Excuse me if i have missed something somewhere, but...

I know everyone was going on about that dreadnought in the background of the storm raven pic... well, what about the dreadnought on the back of the November White Dwarf? i don't think i've seen a dreadnought kit with a twin linked heavy flamer option, and that thing is definitely loaded out with a twin linked heavy flamer... which will save me the trouble of converting one...

Rev


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks more like a multi-melta to me. But it doesn't look like the AoBR Dread. Hmmm.


----------

